# Stupid Dumbphone



## Packerjohn (Aug 3, 2022)

So, far so good; no cancer, no Alzheimer's, no dementia, no heart attacks, no strokes & for sure no Covid19 or all those exciting variants.  Finally, there is something that will probably kill me faster than all those diseases that seem to get all those folks wearing those cloth masks.  That terrible thing is the stupidphone.

For the last several I was a happy retiree with a nice flip phone that always worked well and never failed me.  Then came the day my daughter gave me her old smartphone which is going to kill me pretty fast.  I always said that "technology will eventually kill the human race" and it seems to be happening faster than climate change.

This Saturday I need to pick up a parcel from Amazon.  To do this I need the Amazon app.  I have spent 3 hours and still no app.  It seems not to like my Apple ID or maybe it doesn't like the Apple password. So, no downloading of that darn app from Amazon.

The stupidphone is unbelievably stupid.  No wonder 95% of North Americans are walking around and starring at their phones all day.  They too are trying to figure the darn thing out.  My contact list on the phone has double entries and I just can't figure out how to delete 1 of the entries.  

I don't want the crappy Amazon music, not their movies and I couldn't care less about some so called "star" with thorn jeans pretending she is poor.  I just want a phone that works.  Unfortunately, I have moved from a nice flipphone to a god awful stupid phone.  

Only solution to a rather crappy situation is another stiff drink of rum.  Maybe some nerd out there might give me some help because if I die soon that blood stupidphone will be the cause of my death.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 3, 2022)

The reason I don't have a smartphone, I am not smart enough to use it.  Don't even have the flip anymore.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 3, 2022)

Agree completely!  My kids are dragging me into this century!  Loved my old flipphone!
But this on takes pictures and that's nice.
Yep!  Technology isn't my thing either!


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 3, 2022)

No disrespect intended, but if you are having trouble with basic functions on your phone, you should share that information with your doctor.  He (or she) may want to evaluate you for your risk of dementia.

I say this because I have a dear friend who in the past year has started to have issues with the smart phone and apple watch and ipad.  Testing (MRI of the brain and a SLUMS test) indicates that the friend is in fact now in the early stages of dementia. My friend denies it but it is apparent to me and others.  

I sincerely hope I am wrong.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2022)

Nobody here is "stupid" or otherwise impaired.   The smartphone can be a handy tool, does have a learning curve but patience will rewarding.
Edit:  But yea, I feel your pain,  try to keep the frustration impulse in check, and instead redouble your determination to master the simple gob of plastic and precious elements known as the cellphone.


----------



## kburra (Aug 3, 2022)

*Smartphones are the worst invention of the century!... Hate them!*


----------



## Jan14 (Aug 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> So, far so good; no cancer, no Alzheimer's, no dementia, no heart attacks, no strokes & for sure no Covid19 or all those exciting variants.  Finally, there is something that will probably kill me faster than all those diseases that seem to get all those folks wearing those cloth masks.  That terrible thing is the stupidphone.
> 
> For the last several I was a happy retiree with a nice flip phone that always worked well and never failed me.  Then came the day my daughter gave me her old smartphone which is going to kill me pretty fast.  I always said that "technology will eventually kill the human race" and it seems to be happening faster than climate change.
> 
> ...


If you are able to make posts on this forum and download attachments believe me you can use that smart phone.  You just need someone to sit down and explain some basics to you.  We all have had to learn and adjust.  You can do it!


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 3, 2022)

Apple products have always been counterintuitive for me. I've never used an iPhone, but I suspect they're consistent with other Apple products or Mac (whatever the hell they're called). Some people love their products, others hate them. I'm in the latter category, although I do have an old Macbook Pro, but it has Linux on it — not a Mac OS.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 3, 2022)

I simply can not figure out the damn cell phone.........so I really don't care. I watch people everywhere with cell phone in one hand and who knows what is in the other hand. Frankly if they want to call me they can call my home phone. If I am not home they can call back or leave a message, and I will get back to them. I can't see me carrying a cell phone cause I wouldn't want to get phone calls while I am out. If that is a sign of dementia I don't care!


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 4, 2022)

We all know that the OP is a smart fella, but if he is having trouble deleting an unwanted contact, maybe something else is going on.  I just expressing a concern, and didn't mean to offend.

To delete a contact on an iPhone:
Open up the contact app (or the phone app and then select Contacts) 
Selected the contact you want to delete by touching it
At the top right corner there will be, in blue, the word "Edit".  Touch it
Scroll to the bottom of the contact, and there will be, in red, the words "Delete Contact".  Touch it
At the bottom of the screen, two little bars pop up, one, in red says "Delete Contact".  Touch it to confirm you wish to delete the contact
The other little bar says "Cancel", which gives you a chance to change your mind


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 4, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> So, far so good; no cancer, no Alzheimer's, no dementia, no heart attacks, no strokes & for sure no Covid19 or all those exciting variants.  Finally, there is something that will probably kill me faster than all those diseases that seem to get all those folks wearing those cloth masks.  That terrible thing is the stupidphone.
> 
> For the last several I was a happy retiree with a nice flip phone that always worked well and never failed me.  Then came the day my daughter gave me her old smartphone which is going to kill me pretty fast.  I always said that "technology will eventually kill the human race" and it seems to be happening faster than climate change.
> 
> ...


you know you could try googling the information on how to use it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2022)

Learning new things can be frustrating, but worthwhile.

We all need to keep learning and evolving!


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 4, 2022)

I can still remember a time when I knew more than my phone.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 4, 2022)

_just* wondering if you kept the same phone number and email address that Amazon has. *_

*Try the following....*
_* 




*_


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 4, 2022)

ps:  I have ulcers over technology...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Well I have an Iphone..the ultimate smart phone, have had for years .. and I probably wouldn't have been able to work it if my techi husband hadn't  set it all up, and shown me how to use it..

Now he's gone,  if there's something I can't do on it I just find the how to..on Youtbe.. and at the very worst I'd take it to the apple store..

I wouldn't be without the smart phone.. it's far from stupid... as they say,   a bad workmen blames his tools..


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well I have an Iphone..the ultimate smart phone, have had for years .. and I probably wouldn't have been able to work it if my techi husband hadn't  set it all up, and shown me how to use it..
> 
> Now he's gone,  if there's something I can't do on it I just find the how to..on Youtbe.. and at the very worst I'd take it to the apple store..
> 
> I wouldn't be without the smart phone.. it's far from stuoid... as they say a  a bad workmen blames his tools..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 232769


In 1953... 2 years before I was born they predicted Mobile phones... Fantastic!!


----------



## Della (Aug 4, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> We all know that the OP is a smart fella, but if he is having trouble deleting an unwanted contact, maybe something else is going on.  I just expressing a concern, and didn't mean to offend.
> 
> To delete a contact on an iPhone:
> Open up the contact app (or the phone app and then select Contacts)
> ...


Perfect example of my issues with computer programs:

To delete a contact on an iPhone:
Open up the contact app (or the phone app and then select Contacts)
_[Why have a special app for what should be a common procedure?]_
Selected the contact you want to delete by touching it
[_Okay_]
At the top right corner there will be, in blue, the word "Edit".  Touch it
[_An unnecessary step when touching the contact should have immediately offered the option of call, change, or delete.]_
Scroll to the bottom of the contact, and there will be, in red, the words "Delete Contact".  Touch it
_[Okay.  Should be done now._]
At the bottom of the screen, two little bars pop up, one, in red says "Delete Contact".  Touch it to confirm you wish to delete the contact
[_Why do I have to tell it everything twice?_]
The other little bar says "Cancel", which gives you a chance to change your mind
[_This drove me nuts when I started using computers.  I would push "cancel" thinking I was, for the third time, telling it to cancel that contact  This is right up there with computers asking a yes or no question, with the answer options being neither yes nor no, but something and cancel.  Someone should take the word cancel away from programmers._]

Just another reason I don't have a cell phone of any kind.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 4, 2022)

{sigh} Again, I am just expressing a heartfelt concern about the OP.  If you don't want a smart phone, for God's sake please don't get one.  Or is that too complicated for you, too?

My work here is done.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 4, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> So, far so good; no cancer, no Alzheimer's, no dementia, no heart attacks, no strokes & for sure no Covid19 or all those exciting variants.  Finally, there is something that will probably kill me faster than all those diseases that seem to get all those folks wearing those cloth masks.  That terrible thing is the stupidphone.
> 
> For the last several I was a happy retiree with a nice flip phone that always worked well and never failed me.  Then came the day my daughter gave me her old smartphone which is going to kill me pretty fast.  I always said that "technology will eventually kill the human race" and it seems to be happening faster than climate change.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain 

One of the many things I do for my clients (and often for my husband to lol!) is help them figure out technology, how to use their various devices, and troubleshoot problems and issues.

Cellphones are amazing, relatively intuitive  pieces of technology, but even so, they can’t run themselves. Most of the problems my clients run into has to do with user error and a little grasp of basic phone functioning. I mean even the simplest of things like the manner in you touch your phone screen (called haptics) will tell it to do different things, depending on the pressure and length of time.

There IS a learning curve no question, but if you can persevere, you will find it to be a helpful life tool!  My clients certainly have!!


----------



## Tommy (Aug 4, 2022)

I can empathize with you, John.  You're not wrong!

I too had to make the switch from a flip phone to "smart" phone.  After retirement my flip phone was rarely used.  When 3G went away in this area my carrier sent me a free "smart" phone.  I learned to do what I needed it for (i.e, to make and receive calls, send and receive texts).  I can see little benefit to bother with learning more.

Cell phones have become a fairly necessary annoyance since the demise of pay phones.  To me, "smart" phones are an even bigger nuisance than flip phones.  Their touch screens require keen eyesight and tiny fingers, neither of which I have.  Something in my skin chemistry isn't compatible with them so when I "touch" something it often doesn't register.  Their programming is _not_ intuitive and it's awkward.  And compared to a flip phone they're big, clunky, and basically inconvenient to carry.

I recommend that you get your daughter to teach you the basics.  Then put your phone on the charger in an out of the way place and leave it there unless you'll be traveling and think you might need it.

You're old enough to know how to live your life perfectly well without "apps" (it's just the current term for additional programming).  There are many  better things to devote your attention to than this.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

My iPhone  was part of  the deal with being on my daughter's family phone  plan    ......  they gave me the phone,  and I got to figure it out!
When you are left  in  that predicament,   you somehow learn 
I would be lost without it now.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 4, 2022)

Update on Stupidphone:
1. Since my Apple ID and password do not match; I tried to find out my password.
2. To do this , the stupidphone insists on sending a verification code to a flip phone I no longer have.
3. To put in a new phone number, it wants to first verify who I am by sending a verification code to my old phone that I no longer have.

It's enough to make a priest swear.  I would like to smash the stupid thing.

Moral lesson:  don't give up your flip phone or you might be very sorry.  I know I am.


----------



## IKE (Aug 4, 2022)

Hard to believe that I've been able to survive 72+ years without walking around with some sort of portable phone in my pocket........must be a miracle I guess.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 4, 2022)

Well I do know what my issue is with the Smartphones.  I'm simply an analog person in a digital world.  Hub is the same way - just the other day I said "hey, its your phone so how do you scan something with your phone" he said "I don't know".  But he does know how to use the audio instead of the keys to text...son taught him that.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 4, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> My iPhone  was part of  the deal with being on my daughter's family phone  plan    ......  they gave me the phone,  and I got to figure it out!
> When you are left  in  that predicament,   you somehow learn
> I would be lost without it now.


That is more or less the way I came to have a smart phone. At the time I was in business with my brother, he got our phones upgraded along with some deal on usage. 
The first screen that I see when I switch on is 16 icons, the phone and text icons I quickly worked out, eleven years later the other 14 remain a mystery. It doesn't bother me though, the world might have left me behind, but at least you never see me staring at the screen of my phone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2022)

I don't understand why you need an Amazon app to be able to pick up your package.    I order from Amazon all the time. When I have my stuff delivered to the post office, Amazon sends me an email to let me know it's been delivered. When I have them delivered to the Amazon locker, I get an email with the code so I can get into the locker. I place and track my orders on Amazon's website, not an app. 

Smart phones do, sometimes act like dumb phones. In particular, the speech to text never fails to get on my nerves. But for the most part, I couldn't do without mine now. Don't let it kill you PJ.


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 4, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> So, far so good; no cancer, no Alzheimer's, no dementia, no heart attacks, no strokes & for sure no Covid19 or all those exciting variants.  Finally, there is something that will probably kill me faster than all those diseases that seem to get all those folks wearing those cloth masks.  That terrible thing is the stupidphone.


The problem seems to be that in order to compete, manufacturers release new and "improved" models on a regular basis. So what defines improved? More "features". Pretty soon you've got a phone that does things you never wanted or had a need for, and in another 6 months it gets "further refined", adding yet another layer of complexity. Exactly what I see in my wife's iPhone 13. Frustrating.


----------



## Jules (Aug 4, 2022)

My friend and her husband swore they didn’t need a cell phone.  They kept a pay as you go type uncharged at home for emergencies.  (Don’t ask me the logic of this.) She ended up in an isolation area in the ER without a phone for a couple of days.  She couldn’t reach him until the second day when she borrowed a phone from a nurse.  They now both have cell phones.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 5, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Update on Stupidphone:
> 1. Since my Apple ID and password do not match; I tried to find out my password.
> 2. To do this , the stupidphone insists on sending a verification code to a flip phone I no longer have.
> 3. To put in a new phone number, it wants to first verify who I am by sending a verification code to my old phone that I no longer have.
> ...


@Packerjohn have you read this article?

Also within the article are a variety of links you should also check out in case they’re things you haven’t tried. 
Apple ID


----------



## caroln (Aug 5, 2022)

GoodRX doesn't even work on my so-called smart phone.  I have to get on my home computer to compare prescription prices.  It's an Android though, so a lot of things don't work.  Sucky, sucky phone.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 5, 2022)

I always use my reliable desktop computer with Linux Mint, don't use wifi, and have never used a stupid cell phone to make calls.

For an experiment, I did get a used cell phone from Ebay for $27 a couple of years ago, just to take photos and try out on my indoor bike, but it turned out to be way too much hassle to use, even doing very simple things.  It was finicky to connect, the same steps had to be done over and over, and often it stopped working after being connected.  The battery kept running down and needed constant recharging.  Apparently the batteries only last 2 years, even with the constant charging, and they can be quite difficult to replace.  After trying the cell phone a few times, I put it away and haven't bothered with it since.

Conversely I got a used Thinkpad laptop computer from Ebay around the same time for $100, added Linux Mint and it still works great.  I use it sometimes for a trip or when needed for some other purpose, but primarily use my desktop computer.  All usual day by day things are done on my desktop computer, including free long distance calls that connect with my land line.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 5, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Apple products have always been counterintuitive for me.


I feel the same, it is as if they purposefully designed everything to be the opposite of what I was used to.


----------



## Jules (Aug 5, 2022)

Packer, instead of using a phone number for the two-factor, have it sent to your email.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 5, 2022)

I own an Iphone, there have been many times that it was confusing and a challenge, I have a hard time remembering instructions on 'how to' fix problems so I have to make notes and bookmark 'fixes' but the pros on this smartphone far far outweigh the cons....cons being my old tired brain..lol


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 12, 2022)

John cycling said:


> I
> 
> Conversely I got a used Thinkpad laptop computer from Ebay around the same time for $100, added Linux Mint and it still works great.  I use it sometimes for a trip or when needed for some other purpose, but primarily use my desktop computer.  All usual day by day things are done on my desktop computer, including free long distance calls that connect with my land line.


John...how do you get free long distance  calls from your computer. I used to have Google voice which is now defunct and haven't been able to find another...


----------



## John cycling (Aug 12, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> John...how do you get free long distance  calls from your computer. I used to have Google voice which is now defunct and haven't been able to find another...



Google Voice changed their format but still works fine for me and also provides text messages.
You might get it working again by adjusting the settings.

I'm using Firefox on a Linux Mint desktop.  I don't use a cell phone and don't use apps.
However, it "should" work with any browser and operating system.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 12, 2022)

Thanks for reply..
....seems it does not work with Vivaldi browser which I use and at one time was not available for Mac.
It is now with an app........gawd I hate that word!
Everything now needs the almighty App

 I will get Chrome going later and see what happens


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 24, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> No disrespect intended, but if you are having trouble with basic functions on your phone, you should share that information with your doctor.  He (or she) may want to evaluate you for your risk of dementia.
> 
> I say this because I have a dear friend who in the past year has started to have issues with the smart phone and apple watch and ipad.  Testing (MRI of the brain and a SLUMS test) indicates that the friend is in fact now in the early stages of dementia. My friend denies it but it is apparent to me and others.
> 
> I sincerely hope I am wrong.


Sorry but my brain is in excellent form.  Actually, I fear that my brain will outlive my body which is a shame!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2022)

Tommy said:


> To me, "smart" phones are an even bigger nuisance than flip phones. Their touch screens require keen eyesight and tiny fingers


Yup

That's me

I have the latest of iPhones
My lady can use it rather proficiently
Me? I just answer calls..make calls
If I get a text I poke in 'call me'...and *that's *a struggle 

Any other extras/emails can wait 'til I can get to my laptop

I do like siri when looking for a new store or new place to go

This thread brings a few of my posters to mind;


----------



## Della (Aug 24, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> {sigh} Again, I am just expressing a heartfelt concern about the OP.  If you don't want a smart phone, for God's sake please don't get one.  Or is that too complicated for you, too?
> 
> My work here is done.


My point is made.  You've been using smart phones so long you think you need to repeat everything three times. Do you really want to say that? Choose cancel or no.


Jules said:


> My friend and her husband swore they didn’t need a cell phone.  They kept a pay as you go type uncharged at home for emergencies.  (Don’t ask me the logic of this.) She ended up in an isolation area in the ER without a phone for a couple of days.  She couldn’t reach him until the second day when she borrowed a phone from a nurse.  They now both have cell phones.


My husband and I still don't have one and I didn't have one when I was in isolation in the hospital with covid.  I just asked the nurse for a phone as soon as I was settled in my bed. They had plenty of spare, sterile phones in plastic wrappers. Her problem wasn't not having a cellphone, it was being too timid to ask for what she needed.


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2022)

Della said:


> My husband and I still don't have one and I didn't have one when I was in isolation in the hospital with covid. I just asked the nurse for a phone as soon as I was settled in my bed. They had plenty of spare, sterile phones in plastic wrappers. Her problem wasn't not having a cellphone*, it was being too timid to ask for what she needed.*


They don’t even have spare charging cords here.  Landline rentals don’t exist anymore.  She can’t ask for what isn’t available.  She isn’t timid.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> John...how do you get free long distance  calls from your computer. I used to have Google voice which is now defunct and haven't been able to find another...


I'm not sure how the calls work, but textnow.com has free texting and some kind of calls option.  You might want to check into it.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not sure how the calls work, but textnow.com has free texting and some kind of calls option.  You might want to check into it.



Thanks, will check it out......


----------

